# Parking At 90 Degree Angle



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I have no problem backing the Outback into spaces at an angle but I cannot do it if the spot is at 90 degrees from the road. You know, the ones that go straight back without an angle. I've tried swinging it wide, turning sharp, starting close to the spot, starting on the other side of the road away from the spot. What's the trick here?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What's the trick here?


I believe it's P-R-A-C-T-I-C-E.

Granted, I'm far from a parking "expert' but I think with practice, you can do anything.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

It can be done if there's enough room mainly for the tow vehicle. If a trailer's in a spot and there's room enough to pull it out, then reversing that same manoever will back it in. Imagine if your trailer was in a tight spot 90 degrees to the road. If there is enough room for the TV to swing wide, you'll be able to pull it out. If the trailer is in a really tight spot and there's little room beyond the road for your TV, then it'll be tough.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> I have no problem backing the Outback into spaces at an angle but I cannot do it if the spot is at 90 degrees from the road. You know, the ones that go straight back without an angle. I've tried swinging it wide, turning sharp, starting close to the spot, starting on the other side of the road away from the spot. What's the trick here?


hi guy!

I guess I would 1st ask - - what is the problem you run into? Not getting the back end around? Jacknifing the rig? Getting the backend TOO far around? I don't know that I have any secrets...but I haven't met a site yet that I haven't been able to get into ... getting OUT has actually been more of a challenge for me







I'd be happy to share if you can narrow it down a bit


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Wolfie -- all those things are my problem. I jacknife and I go to far wide if not turning enough. My new storage parking spot is 90 degrees and kills me every time. I like the concept of visualizing pulling the trailer out and then trying to reverse that when parking it. Sometimes I feel like I'm starting too far from the spot and then try to correct but end up too close and then jacknife it.

Mitch


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I read a tip over on the darkside that went something like this:
Pull up on the campsite side of the road.
As your truck passes the site turn to the other side of the road. 
When your truck reaches that side, straighten it out and pull forward until the TT's wheels are just beyond the site.
Now you can back essentially straight back and the TT will turn into the site. 
It is MUCH easier to do if the site is on your left because you can look out your driver side window and watch the trailer.
Also, the particular reference was for a 5'er that you can jack-knife, so it is more limiting for a TT but still works decently.

The other severe limitation is that you will need to swing the front of the truck off the road eventually to straighten things out (As Bill mentioned). I've been in campgrounds where trees blocked my path and that took a couple forward and back motions once I got the trailer turning in with the above method.

Of course like Mark said, it all takes Practice! Just have a spotter you can trust watching the trailer, and don't forget about watching the front of the truck too!!!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Practice as stated -this is a challenging maneuver in the best of circumstances and nearly impossible in bad circumstances.

Take your rig to an open area like a walmart parking lot and set up traffic cones and do the maneuver repeatedly to learn the area of tail swing / front swing needed by "your" combination of TV/TT. Learning this maneuver in a tight unfamiliar campground is a recipe for TV/TT damage from "intimate encounters" with trees, stumps, water spigots and ..........

Ah the joys of parking a trailer









Map Guy


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

As a professional truck driver I will tell you this much....First of all ALWAYS have the hole (the spot you are putting the trailer in) on your drivers side. A blind-side-back (the hole is on the right side/passenger side) is NEVER SAFE even if you have a spotter calling the shots. (Even the pro's don't like doing it but will if theres no other option).

Remember the GOAL is to never have an accident (*G*et *O*ut *A*nd *L*ook). 
Pull up to the hole with it on your driver's side and put on your 4ways (you are facing oncomming traffic). Get out and check out what you are getting into, access the pad, trees, hookups, anything that pose a problem or marker.

Go back to your truck and pull across the street as if you are goiing to block the street on a 45Â° angle. With your TV & TT straight and on a 45Â° angle from the hole, you should be able to look in your drivers rear view mirror and see how you are doing backing up.

REMEMBER, drive slowly and steer fast. this will allow you to control the trailer more precisely. As you do it things will be 2nd nature. After getting it close, you can pull up (drive forward to straighten it out with the hole) and do a straight line back. I hope this helps and please let me know how it works out for ya.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips.

The one campground I had to 90 degree and my storage space both have me backing into it from the passenger side of the TV. Next time I'll see if the storage lot is wide enough for me to sort of u-turn to come at it from the other side.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just last trip I came to a situation in a campground where I needed to go the wrong way on the 1-way road to get the angle right. I sent DW ahead to warn traffic, drove slowly, used headlights and watched for oncomming traffic (it is just a campground after all). It sure beat risking bending something and I guess I just missed the "1 way" and "do not enter" signs


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> As a professional truck driver I will tell you this much....First of all ALWAYS have the hole (the spot you are putting the trailer in) on your drivers side. A blind-side-back (the hole is on the right side/passenger side) is NEVER SAFE even if you have a spotter calling the shots. (Even the pro's don't like doing it but will if theres no other option).
> 
> Remember the GOAL is to never have an accident (*G*et *O*ut *A*nd *L*ook).
> Pull up to the hole with it on your driver's side and put on your 4ways (you are facing oncomming traffic). Get out and check out what you are getting into, access the pad, trees, hookups, anything that pose a problem or marker.
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something???








I usually pull in at a 90Â° angle( perpendicular to the road)and I prefer that it is on the passenger side.








Maybe I am miswired some how.







I have more trouble with 45Â° backing up.









MaeJae


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You said you "visualize how you would be pulling it out of the spot". Ummmm, I don't think I would do that -- just not the same. As others have said, it is best to have the slot you are going into on the driver's side. When pulling broadside to the site, be about in the middle of the road (or whatever manuvering space you have). Pull your TT wheels about 20' beyond the site. When backing in, keep mentally ahead of where your TT wheels are and start correcting as necessary. Don't over correct. Slow corrections are best. That's why you want to stay mentally ahead of it. With a little practice, you'll get into most any spot.

One last thing, once you master the TT, don't transfer that knowledge to a 5th -- totally different animals with totally different handling characteristics. One of the nice things about a TT is that you can hook up or unhook at most any angle -- not so with a 5th where you only have about 15 degrees from either side of center for unhooking or hooking.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Noble Eagle! I'll be trying it this weekend at McGrath State Beach in Ventura, Ca.

Walter


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

My storage spot is a narrow 90 degree spot. I have taught my 12 year old how to direct me. He picked it up so well that the last time we took our TT to storage, it went in on one try with no needed adjustments. We take our FRS radios with us, and he gives me CONSTANT updates on my position and where I need the back of the TT to go. I learned in the AF to use a spotter when backing, and with a rig this big, I would not go it without one. I can get into my driveway without the spotter, but I prefer for alignment.

If you can see the spotter, have them point in the direction they want the back of the TT to go. If you can't see them, use the radios for verbal directions. It works GREAT for us.

Good luck,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I drove truck for many years before, during and after college. NobleEagle is spot on (pun intended). I drew a little diagram of what he was saying (I hope you don't mind Noble). Please pardon the rudimentary drawing and it is not to scale.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Moosegut -- that pictures actually very helpful but you forgot to draw the stick guy spotting me in the back.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

vdub said:


> One last thing, once you master the TT, don't transfer that knowledge to a 5th -- totally different animals with totally different handling characteristics. One of the nice things about a TT is that you can hook up or unhook at most any angle -- not so with a 5th where you only have about 15 degrees from either side of center for unhooking or hooking.


I don't understand this. I have hooked up and unhooked my 5er at a 90 degree angle with no problem, in fact at the camp we stay at, I have to do that since the camper/TV is too long to fit length wise. A TT on the other hand has to be fairly streight on to be able to hook up. Could you explain more?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Moosegut -- that pictures actually very helpful but you forgot to draw the stick guy spotting me in the back.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


Well - they all got here before I did but they're the pros anyway. pay attention! It works! The other thing to remember, along with the other tips you've received, is to inch back, pull a bit fowrward, inch back, pull forward and so on. Eventually, you'll end up backing straight into the spot and can then easily move to whichever side the utilities are. on (or, as one site had me doing, THEN swinging the TT back end off to the side to tuck her into the trees.

Good luck!


----------

